
Bay Area awakes to foreboding, smoke-choked orange skies. Here’s why - fortran77
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Bay-Area-awakes-to-foreboding-smoke-choked-15553731.php
======
PretzelFisch
Sad what journalism has become, nothing more then a twitter search filter.

